# What is this?



## charliechaindrive (Jun 27, 2012)

My mom drug it home, the sticker says holiday, yet the lady that was giving it away insisted that it was a firestone, and that it was a 26 inch.   The s/n is cy 0244

Thanks!


----------



## Slik Rick (Jun 27, 2012)

The chain ring looks to be along the Huffy family


----------



## Mr Froggy (Jun 27, 2012)

charliechaindrive said:


> My mom drug it home, the sticker says holiday, yet the lady that was giving it away insisted that it was a firestone, and that it was a 26 inch.   The s/n is cy 0244
> 
> Thanks!




Not sure of the manufacturer but beings its a Minnesota bike it was probably sold at a Holiday gas station.   The shield emblem on the gooseneck looks kinda like the Holiday shield.  I remember the Holiday stations always had display cases full of toys and trinkets out on the fuel island between the pumps and other items in the store.   Holiday was probably the first original convenience store in America.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 28, 2012)

Huh,  learn something new every day I guess,  thanks!    Any idea on a year of production?   Because of the stars I was thinking evel kinevel or maybe around 1976?


----------



## Mr Froggy (Jun 28, 2012)

Do you have any close up pictures of the decals?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 28, 2012)

It's just the holiday logo on the stem,  and the sticker on the seatpost tube is hard to read.   Nothing else on the bike spare from the stars on the fenders.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

Holiday stations ROCKED!!!!!!


----------



## Slik Rick (Jun 28, 2012)

i Have a Huffy with that sticker by the seat tube, but it got sanded when i repainted it, its a ratrod now. but it looked the same.


----------

